# ddclient fails, and crashes when run manually

## Ormaaj

Running with debug output:

```
 # ddclient -daemon=0 -noquiet -debug

DEBUG:    proxy  = 

DEBUG:    url    = checkip.dyndns.org/

DEBUG:    server = checkip.dyndns.org

DEBUG:    get_ip: using web, checkip.dyndns.org/ reports <my correct ip>

Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 2092.

Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 2092.

Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 2092.

Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 2092.

Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 2092.

Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 2092.

Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 2092.

Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/ddclient line 2092.
```

```
# grep '^[^#]' </etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf 

daemon=300                              # check every 300 seconds

syslog=yes                              # log update msgs to syslog

ssl=yes                                 # use ssl-support.  Works with

                                        # ssl-library

                                        # new IP is added as argument.

use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address' # found after IP Address

 server=dynamic.zoneedit.com,           \

 protocol=zoneedit1,                    \

 login=foo,           \

 password=pass

mydomain.org
```

If run in daemon mode from the initscript, it doesn't seem to crash, but also doesn't really print any log output or successfully update my ip.Last edited by Ormaaj on Fri May 04, 2012 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bobspencer123

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address' # found after IP Address 
> 
>  server=dynamic.zoneedit.com,           \ 
> ...

 

well you I use dyndns and mine requires a valid login and password ... and also the "mydomain.org" should actually point towards your domain name. 

But, your error message refers to line 2092 ... so check out that specific line.

----------

